# Best way to work a jerk bait



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

:usaflag

How do you use a jerk bait and whats the best rod to use


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good post! I'd like peoples feed back on this too.

Iuse a medium action jigging rod sometime work it with a slow "jerking action" and other tips i work it like a gotcha


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Soft plastic like a Zoom fluke or Bass Asassin or a hard plastic jerkbait like a Rapala Xrap?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

i usually just bounce them off the bottom..is an xrap a jerkbait? I thought it was a slashbait or stickbait


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no "right way". Just try a little of everything. Every couple of cast vary your retreive. Slow and steady for a while if nothing switch to fast / erratic retreive, even try Dead-sticking. Keep switching it up till the fish react to it. Then you have developed a feeding pattern and can increase your hook-ups!!

Or at least that's what I think. Excellent question, that's what makes inshore fishing so AWESOME. Everyone has their version of the "Right way", they are all effective and all have their time and place!!!!!

:letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink

As far as rods, I use a 6' 6" St. Croix Med/light, and a 7' All Star med/light. I like the lighter action for several reasons.

1) I can cast a lighter lure further 2) Better sensitivity, with a light braided line, I can feel everything 3) I just love fighting fish on lighter tackle.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was refering to soft baits, like zoom and gulp


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Use lots of KY on any kind of rod!!!! :moon :shedevil


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

For the soft plastic jerkbaits you can either rig them on a jig head or rig them on an offset worm hook and texas rig them. I like to texas rig them w/out any weight and fish them like you would for bass. Just cast them out and let sink until out of sight twitch them bact to you. Keep the rod tip low to the water to help keep the bait down a little longer. When it gets near the surface, just stop and let it sink back down, then start twitching it again. You can also tie a leader and put a barrel swivel about 12" in front of the bait and believe it or not the little extra weight will help keep the bait deeper longer, and reduce line twist. I kinda work them like a Zara spook, just a lot slower.

As far as rods go, I like a 6'6" spinning rod that is either med or med/hvy and with an extra fast tip. The extra fast tip gives the bait good action and the med/hvy gives plenty of hook seting power. You gotta setit pretty hard when you are texas rigging. I like a 4000 size reel with either 10 or 12 pound line.


----------

